
Show HN: Bandit.host – Run and host multi-armed bandit tests - acoyfellow
I waned to test some landing pages (rendered on server, not client), so I built:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bandit.host<p>▪️ Run &amp; host multi-armed bandit test between raw HTML pages<p>▪️ Build your pages in any program, copy&amp;paste into Bandit for testing<p>I&#x27;m already using this for a few client projects and campaigns, but I wanted to turn it into a SaaS MVP to see what potential it has in this early stage.<p>If you have any feedback, I&#x27;d be happy to hear it :)
======
acoyfellow
[https://bandit.host](https://bandit.host)

